# Kodak contrast filters versus Ilford filters



## Skyhawk (Nov 27, 2007)

Boy, this is probably a world-class dumb question, but here goes anyway. . .

Having just recently built and set up my darkroom after a twenty-plus year absence, I am using my Kodak polycontrast filters variable contrast paper.

Problem is, there is no more Kodak paper, so for the moment, I am using Ilford variable contrast FB paper.

I'm _thinking_ that there shouldn't be a whit of difference between contrast filters . . . that the Kodak filters are fine to use with Ilford and other brands of variable contrast paper.

It's amazing how much stuff you remember after a two-decade hiatus. Some stuff like loading film on a reel, contact sheets, test exposures and the such are like riding a bike. But there are other things like actual film development, burning/dodging and so on that remind me how much I've either forgotten or become very rusty on.

Anyhow, sorry if this a dumb question but I'm just curious.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## ann (Nov 27, 2007)

you can use any set of filters with any MC papers, there may be some differences but as long as your consistence and work out your particular variable it shouldn't make that much difference.

we have several sets of old kodak filters on site, but mainly use Ilford.

once in awhile we may try one of the kodak grade 5 filters as they are a much deeper maganata color than the current ilford products.


----------



## Skyhawk (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Ann. That's what I pretty much figured.

Boy do I miss my Agfa and Kodak paper . . .

Jeff


----------

